# IUI WITH INJECTIBLES



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi FYI i have just had my first cycle with injectibles following 7 neg IUIs with clomid.  They cancelled my cycle as after 28 days of injections i was not responding and the day after i stopped injecting my period arrived!!

They have now suggested that i started on day 1 of my next cycle after oestrogen levels are checked with injections but no down -regulation.

Just wondered if anyone else has had this procedure and what difference will not down-regulating do??

Thanks girls xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi normally IVF ers have to down-reg to shut down their system i.e down regulate their cycle.  I did this for IUI this time but docs suggesting that i dont next month?

Are you on Menopaur or something like that and start injection on day 2 and scans thereafter and bloods etc??


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi alex like you i had clomid and i didnt respond, i am how about to start me 4th iui with injectables i start with 1 amp daily of menopur until the follies are big enough i then have a 5000mg of pregnol to push egg out ( this is because i dont ovulate due to pcos) and then i have to take cyclogest for the full 2ww what a pain   hope i have helped you alittle hope to speak to you again love sunn24 xxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi - I am on Puregon and have to take 75iu per day from day 2. My 1st scan is on day 8 - can't wait to see if anything is happening!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Good Sarah and you too Sunny

I got a letter from clinic which said its very inexplicable why i did not respond as i did to the clomid and i also have slight PCO so lots of little buggers in there!!  but most ladies with pco respond better with the down regulation before hand  Trust me to be odd!!

I am now just waiting for AF to start again, have to have FSH, LH and test done and oestrogen and then if all ok start jabs on day 2.


----------

